# Temple Style TaiChi



## Samurai

Any thoughts on Temple Style Tai Chi as taught  by the following?
Is it a real art with martial applications....or a modern mix of tai chi "moves"
*Master Robert Xavier
Master John Chung Li
Master Lo Chi-wan
Master Chan Yik-yan
Master Wu Yiek Tai
Master Chen Kong Ta
Master Shut
Master Yeung King Kun
Master Tai Yai Chin
Master Wong Tak Wai
Master Lan Wan Sing
Master Kwan Kit
Master Li Tung Fung* 
_(Senior student of Chen Hsi-I ... was Master Fung, author of the Five Word Song)_
*Master Chen Hsi-I

Thank you
Jeremy Bays*


----------



## clfsean

Gotta website??

Holding thoughts, but not breath on this one, until more info could be brought forth.


----------



## oaktree

I as well would need to see a website. I find it a little strange for something to be called Temple style Taiji. I think the closest you find to a particular sect or temple
 would be something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mg-OS0Eeivs&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL1C603B3A8F1ABD3D
I know Waysun Liao spoke about practicing Temple taiji. Is it  Hwa-yu Taiji? http://www.videotaichi.com/content/blogcategory/7/124/ and  http://www.centralcthwayu.org/ 
I will have to look more into it when I get back home Hopefully someone else can use what I found as a spring board till I get back.


----------



## Xue Sheng

clfsean said:


> Gotta website??
> 
> Holding thoughts, but not breath on this one, until more info could be brought forth.



http://www.gmaf.org/xavier.html


----------



## Flying Crane

Xue Sheng said:


> http://www.gmaf.org/xavier.html



I don't know anything about this guy or what he does. I'm probably not being fair to pass judgement based on this website. I can't quite put my finger on it, but my BS meter is going off.


----------



## clfsean

Flying Crane said:


> I don't know anything about this guy or what he does. I'm probably not being fair to pass judgement based on this website. I can't quite put my finger on it, but my BS meter is going off.



Yours isn't the only one. I was able to find more videos of the stuff out there from one on the site. Nah... not even. Not even with the idea "something is better than nothing".


----------



## oaktree

I keep seeing Hwa shan &#21326;&#23665; which is Cantonese for Hua shan go figure. I see that they call  it Hwa yu Taiji Liu ho pa fa which  is Liu he ba fa &#21016;&#20309;&#20843;&#27861; &#22777; 
 But are they the same? Why not just call it Liu he ba fa instead of Hwa yu Taiji? If Hwa yu is Cantonese and Taijiquan is in Mandarin why not call it all in Cantonese
Hwa yu Thai kek kun or in Mandarin Hua yue Taijiquan.  The guy on the book cover looks like my father inlaw :uhyeah:

I just noticed that this question was asked before:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?88360-Temple-Style-Tai-Chi

I see we all had similar conclusions.


----------



## Flying Crane

clfsean said:


> Not even with the idea "something is better than nothing".



that's gotta be one of the biggest misconceptions in the martial arts.  NOTHING is actually better than SOMETHING THAT SUCKS.

hey, i might need to add that to my signature line...


----------



## Xue Sheng

Nuff said


----------



## clfsean

Flying Crane said:


> that's gotta be one of the biggest misconceptions in the martial arts.  NOTHING is actually better than SOMETHING THAT SUCKS.
> 
> hey, i might need to add that to my signature line...



That's a good subject for a stand alone topic. Not the sig line addition, you can go ahead use that & I'll send a schedule of licensing fees... hehheheehe


----------



## Xue Sheng

Flying Crane said:


> that's gotta be one of the biggest misconceptions in the martial arts. NOTHING is actually better than SOMETHING THAT SUCKS.
> 
> hey, i might need to add that to my signature line...



But what if it is méi shénme quan


----------



## blindsage

oaktree said:


> I keep seeing Hwa shan &#21326;&#23665; which is Cantonese for Hua shan go figure. I see that they call it Hwa yu Taiji Liu ho pa fa which is Liu he ba fa &#21016;&#20309;&#20843;&#27861; &#22777;
> But are they the same? Why not just call it Liu he ba fa instead of Hwa yu Taiji? If Hwa yu is Cantonese and Taijiquan is in Mandarin why not call it all in Cantonese
> Hwa yu Thai kek kun or in Mandarin Hua yue Taijiquan.



It appears that it is Liu He Ba Fa.  This seems to answer your question,


> Antiquity and Origins
> Tradition is that the principles of Yon Ch'uan (Soft Fist) Chinese Internal Martial Arts was created by Chen Hsi-I (pronounced Chin-Hee). Chen was a Taoist from the Hwa Shan mountain range in Shansi during the early part of the Sung Dynasty (960-1279 AD). Yon Ch'uan is an ancient Chinese temple-style meditation in movement, a martial art health care science. It comprises more than 500 sequenced, rounded, graceful, balanced movement patterns. Of the hundreds of different styles of Chinese Martial Arts, only three styles are considered Internal. They are Hsing-I Ch'uan (Form of the Will Boxing), Pa Kua Chang (Eight Trigrams Palm) and T'ai Chi Ch'uan (Grand Supreme Boxing). *Yon Ch'uan Martial Arts incorporates the best principles of all three of the Internal martial arts styles and was first known by the name "Lop Hop Pak Fat (Liou He Ba Fah or Liu Ho Pa Fa), which means "Six Combinations & Eight Methods." The art has also been known as "Swimming Boxing," "Twelve Movements of Exercise Before Birth," "Idea Six Combination Boxing" and "Idea Spiritual Boxing."*
> *Under the teaching of the late Grand Master John Chung Li, the art was known as Hwa-Yu T'ai Chi Ch'uan. Master Li named it for the mountain range where the art originated.* He often showed his students the many impressive martial art applications but always emphasized correct posturing and movement principles to enhance the many health care benefits of Hwa-Yu T'ai Chi Ch'uan.
> John Li was an internationally renowned Internal Martial Arts Grand Master who was tremendously skilled in the three major Internal martial arts systems. He was highly distinguished and respected by the great internal martial arts master of his time in China, Europe and the United States. Master Li taught the Internal health care science of Hwa-Yu T'ai Chi and the advanced Chi Kung exercises of the "One Yin Circle Palm Internal Art" to many university students in the United States, including Yale, Harvard, MIT, Boston University and the New England Medical Center. Master Li taught more than 700 seriously committed students while he lived in the United States including Master Robert Xavier.
> Grand Master Xavier is one of only a few privileged students to receive certification from Master Li in both the Internal health care benefits of Hwa-Yu T'ai Chi Ch'uan and the more than 500 elite Internal movement vocabulary of the Yon Ch'uan self-defense system formerly known as Lop Hop Pak Fat.
> Master Li gave the lineage of Yon Ch'uan Martial Arts to Master Robert Xavier shortly before his death. Master Li died in 1982. Master Xavier is the Chief Instructor and Lineage Holder of Yon Ch'uan Martial Arts and Hwa-Yu T'ai Chi Ch'uan with Headquarters in Bradenton, Florida.


http://www.gmaf.org/origins.html


----------



## TaiChiTJ

Master Mark Mcgee is a senior instructor of Hwa YU Tai Chi. Here he shows an exercise of the four primary hands of tai chi:





Here he shows cloud hands: 





Master Mark instructs a Martial Arts Basics series (that apparently has four "C's") here is an example:





[SIZE=+2]Mark McGee[/SIZE][SIZE=+1] is a Senior Instructor of Hwa-Yu T'ai Chi Ch'uan Kung Fu and Qigong and a 6th Degree Black Belt in Yon Ch'uan Martial Arts under the teaching of Grand Master Robert Xavier. Mr. McGee teaches Hwa Yu T'ai Chi and Yon Ch'uan Martial Arts in Tampa, Florida and is Co-founder and Director of Grace Martial Arts Fellowship. He is the editor of the famous Chinese Five Word Song and author of A History of Man's Quest for Immortality which includes a detailed account of the history of Qigong and T'ai Chi Ch'uan.[/SIZE]


----------



## fabie

www.sevensunstaichi.org

I am a student of Master Jose Perez (who was one of the early student of Master Waysun Liao in the 70s).  I have been practicing this beautiful art for about 16 years now.  Seven Suns Tai Chi by Sifu Gregory James (I have no affiliation with at all) but is a good temple style tai chi site other than the official Master Waysun Liao's site....


----------



## TaiChiTJ

Hi fabie! Good to hear you have developed solid practice.


----------



## fabie

TaiChiTJ said:


> Hi fabie! Good to hear you have developed solid practice.


Thank you TCTJ....I tried.  I am motivated most specially with health as I do have health issues, then spirituality, the arts (I am a visual artist too) and lastly the martial arts.  I do love the martial arts though my background way back then were Jeet Kune Do/Kali/FMA my goal is really beyond it.  I love push hands though I am not competitive and just wanting to improve myself.  

Namaste and Peace.


----------

